# Big payday!!



## glorycloud (Aug 25, 2016)

Huge "nugget" found:

https://www.yahoo.com/news/prospector-finds-huge-gold-nugget-031848166.html

BAM!!


----------



## etack (Aug 25, 2016)

UMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I lost that on my last trip there. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------



## Lou (Aug 25, 2016)

ah, nothing like pulling something out of the dirt that could just as well spend the next 100M years there and look the same.


The beauty of gold is that it stays pretty!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2016)

It wouldn't be a payday for me. I could never sell that.  

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Aug 25, 2016)

> I could never sell that.



C'mon Dave, I'll bet your wife could figure out how to sell it, and if you're lucky you would even get to keep a picture of it!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2016)

4metals said:


> > I could never sell that.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Dave, I'll bet your wife could figure out how to sell it, and if you're lucky you would even get to keep a picture of it!


Of course she could... the day after I die. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 26, 2016)

You could probably make a very good return just leasing it for display.
It would increase the turnover of any jeweller that used it in promotion.
That should be put into a trust so the tax man or spouse can not get there mit's on it.
Assuming that trust's work the same your side of the pond.


----------

